# Lucky says meow



## Kitten (Feb 22, 2007)

Three weeks ago I got an apartment. Two weeks ago I got a cat. 
First, background info.

Name: Lucky
Age: 13

I 'inherited' Lucky from my aunt and uncle. Five years ago, my aunt became severely allergic to Lucky, whom they'd had since he was 10-12 months old. She had some major-weird things going on, sudden onset of allergies, asthma and all sorts of bronchial things. Joy.

For the past five years, Lucky has lived in the basement, segregated from the family. Not that he was left alone, but he certainly wasn't getting the attention such a friendly cat deserves. And he is, by far the friendliest, most affectionate cat I've ever met. My aunt always felt guilty, but the family didn't want to give him up. Because my aunt was his primary caregiver, and she could no longer be near him for any extended period of time, his quality of life declined from the exemplary care he was used to receiving. (My aunt is the sort of person who does extreme research and knows EVERYTHING about a subject and follows the 'rule book' to a T.)

Despite the name, Lucky is not a very lucky cat. He was found as a stray and then rescued from a shelter. He has patches of missing fur on his back, near his tail. It's not too obvious, but noticeable if you know what you're looking for. What they thought were bite scars turned out to be burn marks, possibly he was caught in a burning building or something burning fell on him.

He's missing a lower incisor, which gives him an Elvis-like sneer at times. Not sure how that happened.

His tail got slammed in a door and wound up having to get half of his (almost absurdly long) tail amputated. Because it was so long in the first place, he doesn't look too terribly odd. It's obviously shortened, but it's not like, Manx short.

All this, plus his age, hyper-thyroidism and arthritis don't make him a very eligible adoption candidate, despite the fact that he is sincerely one of the sweetest animals you could ever hope to meet.

He's quite the 'talker' and is the proud owner of a loud "rumblepurr" as I like to call it. Because he was starved for what he deems his deserved level of attention for the past few years, he is Very affectionate now. As soon as I walk in the door, he's scampering up to me, meowing as if to ask about my day and jumping into my lap as soon as I sit down. He's content to simply be a lap cat.

Being that he was living in the basement (though he still did get to go out for a few of his supervised backyard outings), he loves his new large picture window and wide window sill. Oh, and he loves his "kitty TV"... my numerous fish tanks.

I get kitty "kisses" and love bites, paws petting my face and kitty chin rubs whenever my face is within paw's reach. He puts his paw on my hand, putting my finger in between his footpad and the toepads, then extends his claws and curls his toes around my finger, like a baby holding onto the tip of my finger. If I didn't already adore this cat, I'd have fallen in love the moment he moved in.

He's settling in nicely, has claimed 'his' spots, even though there's still boxes to unpack and the place isn't very tidy. He weaves his way around everything and tends to get in the way, simply because he wants attention. He seems to have almost an abandonment issue, but it's more like... a 'lack of attention' fear. He is my new shadow.

Anyway, I'll stop babbling and give you a couple pics.










Cat tree and "his" tank


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lucky is lucky to have you :wink: . What a lovely cat he is!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice pics of a very handsome cat!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Lucky - 13 - how purrfect!

He's so beautiful! His eyes look like he's staring at the aquarium in the first picture.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a happy ending! Glad to have you both here


----------



## Jocelyn31 (Feb 19, 2007)

yes its always nice to hear a story of a cat who got a second chance! Im sure your faimily is happy he got a good home too.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the handsome boy. Oh Lucky is absoutely adorable! Looks great for 13 too! purrs and hugs being sent


----------

